# RJ45 Wiring, split one ethernet cable into two



## jackwan1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am new here, hoping to get some help, TIA

We all know that the most commonly used RJ45 wiring scheme is T-568B with 8 wires. However, I just realized that only pings 1, 2, 3 and 6 are used by Ethernet, even in a POE configuration. My question is if we can split an Ethernet wire in to two and use it with two devices. The reason for this question is that I am trying to add a road side security camera on to a pole which is far away from the router and very difficult to pull another ethernet cable.

Another question is that if anyone know which pings on RJ45 are for TX and RX and which pings are for the power in POE


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

The Orange pair, and Green pair are used for TX-RX, the Blue, and Brown pairs are not used.

However I think POE uses the same pairs as TX-RX.


----------



## jackwan1 (Feb 20, 2018)

So, if I do not want POE can I split the Ethernet wire into two by two RJ45s connecting the Orange Green pairs into the first RJ45 pins 1236 and the blue brown pairs into another RJ45 pins 1236, on both end of the cable.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The yellow highlights are unused:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I have never tried, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's concealed, then better to let it stay as is, so in the future you can switch to a different pin-out if one of the wires fail.


----------

